# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Черты вашего характера, которыми вы гордитесь.

## Irina

*У каждого в характере есть черты которыми можно и нужно гордиться. А какими чертами своего характера гордитесь вы сами?*

----------


## Irina

Думаю, черты характера, которыми можно гордиться мне, это обязательность, пунктуальность и  жизнерадостность.

----------


## Vanya

если берусь за какую-то работу, то выполняю её без перерыва и остановки  ..правда, если отложу на след. день. то пиши пропало)))

----------


## Irina

Общительность и открытость

----------


## Asteriks

Не горжусь никакой чертой своего характера. Вредная.

----------


## Irina

Терпение и терпимость.

----------


## BiZ111

Оригинальный, смышлёный, честный, скромный, порядочный, тактичный, верный

----------


## Sanych

Достаточно было сказать просто - скромный

----------


## ПаранойА

Доброта, отходчивость.

----------


## tra-ta-ta

упрямый как баран

----------

